
What software do you use for your internal admin panel / find trends? - jimhi
And what stack do you have?
Back in the day, I used phpmyadmin to interface with the database with mysql but pretty much always built a custom admin panel.<p>What do people do now? Or is it still all custom?
======
UnoriginalGuy
Custom.

PHPMyAdmin is useful but only as far as a basic replacement for an SQL
Management Suite, but most bespoke management suites offer more functionality
(e.g. tracing, profiling, etc). Plus securing the raw ports for remote
management is far easier than trying to secure PHPMyAdmin sitting on an
internal HTTP server that might itself have vulnerabilities (and
stereotypically you have to give PHPMyAdmin database root or equivelant to
work well).

Custom is popular because most people don't want raw database access. They
want access to manipulate organisational data itself rather than the table
schema, database user security, or database settings. Table schemas should be
mostly static outside of development environments, production should have well
tested, well scheduled schema updates, no single user should be sitting there
with a database root user fiddling about by "hand." That's just asking for
unrecoverable data loss or downtime.

Custom also allows you to tie access into your existing single sign on system,
and do a few sanity checks on the changes users make.

------
SpendBig
I mostly look for what needs to be managed and if any framework/package is
available, i use it unless its company specific or complex and not able to fit
in such premade applications. I do use alot of themes for admin stuff. Like
icon packs, chart libs and templates so no time is wasted on gettig things
pretty and user friendly.

Our reports department uses Qlikview, which accepts all sorts of data in any
sort of format. Which is very easy to use after a few training sessions.

------
drl42
Django admin

